# Autonomous Minesweeping



## Foxbat (May 8, 2018)

I thought this article was interesting. Whilst all the tech news seems to be focussing on the future of driverless cars, the Royal Navy has just taken charge of its first autonomous minesweeper system, which can be used without exposing crew members to risk. From what I can gather,  the system will employ a 'director ship', which will be crewed. It kind of reminds me of those scenes from Thunderbirds, where remote controlled bogeys are deployed from Thunderbird 2 to assist the landing of a stricken jet but are still directed from T2 

Royal Navy gets first unmanned minesweeping system

We hear a lot about 'Nintendo Wars' nowadays and the debate regarding the morality of using drones to  attack targets rages on....meanwhile, I think it would be hard to argue against this kind of system - one that  is designed to remove a threat rather than create one.


----------

